# Rotating LCD Monitor Mount:Does such a thing exist?



## randomperson21 (Apr 16, 2007)

So, I've been working on essays all day, and in a fit of boredom, i flipped my monitor on its side. 
I'm currently using a 19" samsung widescreen LCD, and it just seemed to make more sense to have a word document go down the screen lengthwise instead of vertically (the screen is much wider than it is tall, turning it on its side made much more sense.)

Now that i've tried it, i must say I really like it. Unfortunately, the base on the LCD doesn't allow me to rotate it at all. Just tilt. But since the monitor is VESA mount compliant (i think), wouldn't it be possible to get a stand that would allow me to rotate it? Does anyone know if these things exist (because i can't find one?)? Or how hard would it be to make one yourself? 

Thanks!


----------



## Chewy (Apr 16, 2007)

yeah man, if you lived in Canada we have a decent one on sale for only $29 @ futureshop http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10077002&catid=10652

 you could prob find one similar in the US. The one in the link would need a bit of screw adjustment to move easily, but it looks good considering people have used it with 22" widescreens no problem after loosening too.


----------



## randomperson21 (Apr 16, 2007)

that looks pretty interesting......

but its a desk mounted deal. any way to get one thats not like that? so it just sits on your desk or somethign?

i'm perusing newegg and tiger direct right now to see if they have anything remotely similar. i'll keep that model in mind......


----------



## ktr (Apr 16, 2007)

I know samsung makes a monitor that can be rotated 90 degrees...the stupid thing is that it doesn't have sensors to detect the turn. you have to manually (via hotkey) rotate the desktop.


----------



## randomperson21 (Apr 16, 2007)

yeah.. i don't have one of those...

and blargh. i don't think my monitor is vesa compliant. that is, i can't figure out wth you would mount the thing.

maybe i should make my own.

or something. i have another 19" sammy sitting in the back room, problem is its just a bare panel. no backlight or nothing... might have to do something about that one.


----------



## Chewy (Apr 16, 2007)

There will be 4 little holes forming a square shape on the back of your monitor, my old sharp has one yours should too. Actually I'm 99.9% sure yours has vesa holes.  4 little holes on the back of the monitor. 

 Why not the desk-arm mount? I dont think you'll find just a stand but you might, theres alot of different models out there.


----------



## randomperson21 (Apr 16, 2007)

i do have 4 little holes, but they aren't in the same star like shape as the regular mounts. theres 4 screws on the very bottom though that attach it to the base. 

I go to lan's often, and i don't usually have a desk... which would make a desk mounted option bad.
I did find this, however. that might work.....


or maybe this: provided i can somehow dissolve the 5 minute epoxy off the optical structure of the bare lcd, and salvage that bare 19" panel, i could mount it vertically with some white ccfl's or something. heck, i might even have the ccfl's that originally came with the unit. plus, it SHOULD match what i already have (it used to be a sammy 941bw as well... but no more)


----------



## Chewy (Apr 16, 2007)

The 4 holes should form a square and have metal screw threads for the vesa mount.

 the holes should be positioned like this picture http://www.slimagedirect.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=SL&Product_Code=VESAPlate
just the 4 ones that form a square  I dont get what you mean by star.


----------



## randomperson21 (Apr 16, 2007)

aHA! found them. they were hidden behind a back plate... thanks for the pic!

i think what i meant by star was that most of the mounts are shaped kinda like stars. i guess... but in the end, they are really squares.


----------



## Carcenomy (Apr 19, 2007)

An idea that works and is as old as time - think back to the late 80s, Radius monitors on the Macintosh way back when it was still a solid desktop publishing platform.

If you get really stuck you could make up a simple swivel quite easily...


----------

